# The Abandoned Cars - Jap Thread



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

thought id start a thread showing whats out there... Feel free to add somemore


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

Is that a new way of car-storage? 
Do you have photo's of thate car collection or is it a car storage


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool. Any more info on this pic


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This pic came up a few years back, think its a breakers in the Middle East somewhere, there is a thread somewhere on here


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> This pic came up a few years back, think its a breakers in the Middle East somewhere, there is a thread somewhere on here



i think its in japan tbh


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

it would be nice to have a garage like that


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

eddie w said:


> it would be nice to have a garage like that


5 skyline, 1 mr2, 1 civic ,1 gto, 1 200sx, 1 7sester and a few more :chuckle: nice garage


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Look at the dust on those muvvers


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Not abandoned but.....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> Look at the dust on those muvvers


What a shame. ...There just sitting there. ...


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Jags said:


>


do not show this to Toni..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've seen that photo several times over several years!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

It's got stinking wheels


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

+1 :thumbsup: the wheels on that 34 are horrid uke:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/5765/redqy.jpg


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^So you don't have to click the link


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Super Crash: Pile-up on Japanese Highway Claims 8 Ferraris, 2 Mercedes and a Lamborghini Randommization

Not really jap cars but in Japan.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

think i almost bought that blue 34 gt once....


----------



## Silk (Feb 7, 2003)

Aladdins cave :smokin:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would buy one of those classic skylines


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jags said:


> ^^So you don't have to click the link


TE37'?:nervous:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I would buy one of those classic skylines


 I would love an old skyline. ..


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I would buy one of those classic skylines


 I would love an old skyline. ..


----------

